# Prison break!!



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, i just wanted to chat with ya all about the show Prison Break??? Does anyone watch it and if so what do you think of it?? Right now, its my fave show!!! The men are awesome hot and the plot is great!!! Let me know??:cop:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Could care less about the awsome hot men BUT it is my fav show. we have the DVR set to record them all, that and Miami Ink!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe LOVES that show. I watched a little bit last night. It's was pretty good, I was just a little lost. I don't understand why that one man would want to disrupt his wife and daughter's lives so they could go on the run with him. I mean, what are they gonna do now???


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Run together!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Run together!


LOL!!! Yeah, if it was just the wife, I could see it. But, what about the little girl? I don't think that's fair. Unless they can make it out of the country and live normal lives, that's just wrong.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahahaha Ya i guesss that you wouldnt care about the men eh!! The story line is just great!!! hhahaha I like the hot men!!!:cheers:


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

yea its a pretty good show, but they seem to drag out the whole thing.....:roll: ...would they just get the $ and make it out the country...


----------

